
Free 30 Days Jupyter Notebook Runtime on BlobCity Cloud - sanketsarang
https://blobcity.com
======
sanketsarang
Hi HN,

I am one of the co-founders of BlobCity and a Data Scientist myself. I
understand your frustration when Kaggle powers down your Notebook before your
program has finished execution. This is why we made BlobCity Cloud. Offers 30
days notebook runtime.

Let me know what you think.

